# Ducato 3ltr+Comfortmatic+remap?



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Having now had our first real trip with our MH I've found that when on the D routes in France and cruising at 50mph to 55mph the Comfortmatic is just not able to drop into 6th gear. Which is a real shame as when it does the mpg reading goes from a low 20s to a low 30s.

Would a chip re-map or Tune-it box which increases the torque allow the Comfortmatic to hold 6th at a lower speed?

Richard


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

A remap will allow the engine to hold speed at lower revs but whether the comfortmatic will allow the higher gear in practise I don't know.

You won't find anything like the mpg difference you suggest. I reckon our best mpg comes at about 40-45 in 4th or 5th (remapped 2.3).


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

How many miles has it done? Ours is still improving at 12k miles. It is pulling higher gears at lower speeds than it used to.

The hill up to our house, which used to be first gear, goes up in second.

Occasionally at about 50 in 5th with no sign of changing up, I just touch + on the selector and it then sits in 6th quite happily. But our van is lighter & more aerodynamic than an A class.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Manual over-ride works on my Sprintshift (which I understand the comfortmatic is an evolution of)


----------



## Tissy (Jul 10, 2010)

Hi I didn't remap but bought a plug in module which does a similar thing .
3 litre now doing 28 MPG with only 8k on the clock 
yes it now stays in 6Th gear longer which makes the differance
Tissy


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

My engine has just turned 10K miles. 

If I do nudge the + to drop it into 6th at 50ish it just changes back down automatically. 

The mpg figures are those indicated on the instrument panel. But I have just done an actual consumption calculation over 2 tank fill ups over 1000 miles of mixed driving conditions and it is doing just over 23 mpg.

I've not yet tried using the manual mode yet, would you expect to achieve better mpg?

Richard


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi Tissy,

Which plug-in module to you buy?

Richard


----------



## Tissy (Jul 10, 2010)

Hi Richard 
i bought the torquing diesel unit 
i also bought another harness so i attach it to my car when not using the motor home, the harness comes with a plug so if you need to start the van its not a problem.2 minutes to change them over and if you dont put the plug in the van/car won't start. 
Tissy


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

RichardD said:


> My engine has just turned 10K miles.
> 
> If I do nudge the + to drop it into 6th at 50ish it just changes back down automatically.
> 
> ...


Richard,

That mileage is round about average from what I hear from other users, I have the 3lt manual, I am getting about 24mpg

Steve


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

It would seem the issue must be down to aerodynamics on the flat plus weight uphill.

Our van runs at about 3.4t most of the time but is a slippery (compared to an A class or coachbuilt) standard panel van body.

Our mpg over 12k miles runs at about 32mpg indicated, 30.7 calculated tank to tank, not at 50, but at standard car speeds, basically keeping to the speed limits or thereabouts. Its a very fast vehicle on motorways if you are brave and foolish enough.

Its pretty happy in 6th at anything over 45 mph, but generally stays in 5th while acellerating up to 55 or 60.

My theory is you will probably get worse mpg in manual mode - I never use it, other than to nudge into 6th when in a slowish cruise from time to time, as posted above


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

trevd01 said:


> It would seem the issue must be down to aerodynamics on the flat plus weight uphill.
> 
> Our van runs at about 3.4t most of the time but is a slippery (compared to an A class or coachbuilt) standard panel van body.


Absolutely, My Coachbuilt is a Ton heavier, and certainly less aerodynamic, not sure about your statement about a auto boxes being more efficient, whenever I have had auto I use more diesel.

Steve


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi Steve,

The Comfortmatic is not like a car auto and does not have a torque converter which is not as mechanically efficient as a clutch and therefore uses slightly more fuel.

The Comfortmatic is a manual gearbox with a clutch but has electronic actuators which pulls the clutch in and changes gear. So has the same mechanical efficiency of a ordinary manual gearbox. The ECU controlling the gear changes are optimised so in theory should give the best fuel economy.

Richard


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

If its like the Merc box (which it is an evolution of) then it "learns" your driving style and adapts to it.

Therefore if you have a very light right foot it will change up earlier and down later, if however you repeatedly "clog it" then it will remain in a lower gear longer (to give better acceleration)

As I said earlier on a 2.7 Merc MH weighing 4000kg I get 28 if I am REALLY gentle on a long trip or 25mpg if I am not on a M/way. I rarely, if ever, exceed 50-55Mph. If I do then the MPG falls off the cliff


----------

